# temporary accomodations



## droakville (Nov 15, 2012)

coming to nz for three months to work in wellington.bringing my family of 6 (should leave them behind....). working at the hospital and can't seem to find a reasonable house to live in. any suggestions??


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

How about a 'bookabach'? Wellington holiday homes, baches and holiday accommodation | Book a Bach

If you are there for a long period, the owner may do a weekly deal for you.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

What area are you looking in ? 
What's your budget - $ Per Week ?
How many bedrooms can you manage with ?
Do you need to be in walking distance of work or can you commute ?
The further out of the CBD you live the more you get for your money.
All things to consider.
Try TradeMe Property site then there's also the holiday homes websites.....
www.trademe.co.nz
www.holidayhomes.co.nz
www.holidayhouses.co.nz

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## droakville (Nov 15, 2012)

need to be in wellington
4 to 5 bedrooms
need to keep rent around 3500 per month
commuting is not a problem, but would prefer closer to hospital


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

droakville said:


> need to be in wellington
> 4 to 5 bedrooms
> need to keep rent around 3500 per month
> commuting is not a problem, but would prefer closer to hospital


Surprised you can't find anything with that many bedrooms and on your budget. Mind you I assume you're looking for furnished ?
Don't know the area around the hospital that well but maybe there isn't the right size of houses around there.

I know you've said you want to be in Wellington and prefer to be closer to the hospital but if you don't mind the commute (hopefully you will have a car) you can be as far North as Upper Hutt or Plimmerton up the West coast - gives you a massive area to look. If you want new build & modern plus the benefits of heating and double glazing there's Churton Park where we live or Riverstone Terrace in Upper Hutt which are new subdivisions.
You also have the South of Wellington coastline like Island Bay, Lyall Bay etc although property rent is on the expensive side.
If you will be working shift times the time and distance of these commutes won't be an issue. More of a leisurely drive.


----------

